# Dyeing- Where to buy undyed yarn?



## liliacraftparty

Hi ladies, masters of hand dyed yarns, please give me you advice and tips about where to buy undyed yarns wholesale

Thank you
Lilia


----------



## sockyarn

I get mine from Paridise Fibers. Some times they have free shipping. They also give costumer appreciation point. But then again you are not here in the states, not sure what the best options is for you.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Hobby Lobby has wool for dying in sock wt., DK wt. And worsted wt. Dyed wonderful for me.


----------



## spinninggill

Several companies in the UK if you want to pay shipping costs, but don't know anything about Italy,sorry


----------



## lovethelake

http://www.buzzfile.com/business/Henry!s-Attic,-Inc.-845-783-3930

Not sure if I copied this right, but it is called Henry's Attic. When I started up knitting again I bought their undyed alpaca, and was pleased with it. Also Dharma Trading Company sells undyed yarn, but shipping costs could be an issue. But maybe they will do wholesale.


----------



## crivitz

If you are on the main section of the knitting forum there are often posts from people showing the yarns they have dyed to sell. Possibly if you come across some of these posts you could PM them and ask where they get their yarn wholesale.


----------



## spinninggill

www.bluefaced.com is in Chester, England and has a wide range of undyed yarn.
www.jarbon.com is in North Devon and has specialist undyed tops and yarn


----------



## LinnK

Can you but Kroy sock yarn in quantity to dye at home?


----------



## Debi3735

Knit picks also


----------



## gardenpoet

I just visited Abundant Earth Fibers in Clinton, Washington (on the lovely island of Whitby) this last weekend, and have been intending to write a post on KP about it. Lydia, the owner, was really generous in showing me her concern, including how the machinery she invested in and works with, as well as some spinning techniques for plying. I fell in love with her fibers and her yarns, and will, as I become more adept at spinning and knitting, become a loyal customer. Her products are impeccable, and really beautiful-- soft, clean and just, well, gorgeous. I thought they were very reasonably priced especially for the quality. She sells wholesale, has natural undyed fibers of various sorts, and also offers free shipping. (She was doing that only for April but said she may extend it.) If any of you buy anything from her, please tell her Nancy from Seattle recommended Abundant Earth Fibers to you, so she will know the generous time she gave me (and fiber samples) was worth her effort! I will be soon writing a summary of my visit along with the photos I took, and post here.


----------



## LinnK

Thank you but am looking specifically for sock yarns so fingerling with fairly high nylon content. I will be interested in your post on her fibers for later projects.


----------



## jbachman

https://www.kraemeryarns.com/ Kraemer Yarn in Pennsylvania, USA is a spinning factory. I get all my ready to dye there, all weights/plys. They are very helpful and very nice.


----------



## liliacraftparty

jbachman said:


> https://www.kraemeryarns.com/ Kraemer Yarn in Pennsylvania, USA is a spinning factory. I get all my ready to dye there, all weights/plys. They are very helpful and very nice.


Oh!! Thank you so much for your information
are the prices good?
I will send them an email right now
Thank you again
Lilia


----------



## jbachman

Yes, I have found them to be.


----------

